# Heresy Miniature Exchange The Summer of Slaught



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Cash In your Death Certificates now. Spring has sprung and killing fields are ripe with new recruits willing to join your army. Come join the miniature exchange today to get your army ready for a summer of slaughtering fun.
*(From the Moderators)*
*Any fraud, lying, gimping, etc. won't be the fault of Heresy-Online.net. *

Heresy will (in severe cases) do what it can, such as member-inqueries/reports such as the "Good/Bad Trader" bit, but of course, Heresy can not do very much at all, and would have no obligation to do so.

_The sending of the gifts would be the business of the individuals involved, SOLELY._
*What is the miniature exchange?*
Basically, Heresy Online members sign up for the event and are randomly assigned to other forum members. Everyone digs through their pile of bits, blisters and other Games Workshop miniatures, picks two models and sends them off to their randomly matched partner. so long as they meet the $15 or £7 minimum requirement.

For the folks with limited funds you can sign up and elect to ship locally. How do you sign up? Well, I’ll get to that after…

So what are the rules? Glad you asked,
*THE RULES*

1) You must send at least two miniatures individual troopers. Although we have let just one large model count as the two. YOU WILL NOT GET THESE BACK, so make sure you don't send anything you still want. In other exchanges there has been a tendency to send more than two miniatures. This is acceptable but not to be expected. The rule is two. This is not a generosity contest.* When you sign up, please put some money aside for the gift right then. If you do not have said funds, do not sign up.* The overwhelming majority of excuses from most events are people not having enough money to actually purchase a gift for their giftee, so I want to nip this in the bud. I realize most of you won't know at the time of sign-up who you're getting or what you're going to be gifting, but it's not unreasonable to put twenty (ish) dollars aside for the event beforehand.
2) Based on miniatures preferences that your recipient will post when they register to be a part of the event, or after you have contacted them by PM you will then be prompted buy/convert/paint/whatever you deem suitable for a gift. All miniatures must be in an untouched state. This doesn't mean it has to be in a blister or on the sprue, however, just not mangled in any way and complete. No sending a single arm and counting that as a miniature. They must be able to assemble the whole thing. The minis are NOT to be painted, primed or glued. Exceptions to this rule are made by the participants and should be managed via private message. This includes any exception to the rules – if you want to send a glued, primed or converted model you *can* do so but you need permission from the person you’re sending to. They have every right to say no. Note that you can also send a painted, primed or converted model *in addition* to the two untouched minis but again this is not a generosity contest.

3) All miniatures must be part of a Games Workshop line of miniatures. This includes Warhammer, Warhammer 40k, Specialist Games, Forge World, Armorcast and related tournament legal models. The miniature must be tournament legal for the range. This is a Games Workshop tabletop gaming related forum so no exceptions to this rule will be allowed.

4) If you wish to participate, you must be around. Don't say “I want in” and then disappear off the face of the Earth for a month. I'm not saying you need to be a forum regular, but you should be checking at least this thread once per week.

5) If you do not hear from either the person you are sending to, or the person sending to you, within two weeks of the exchange list being posted you should PM me. Since most people belong to several forums they may not check here every day. Do not post to the thread publicly with comments like “still nothing” or “I haven’t heard from my partner.” Issues with members as relates to this exchange should be sent privately. In order for me to assist in resolution of potential issues I must know about them, however, so please do PM me if you think there’s a problem.

6) Failure to participate after signing up for the exchange will result in being banned from future exchanges. I will keep a list of banned participants and it will be published in subsequent exchanges.

7) Do not request specific trading partners. If you want to be matched to a specific Heresy Online member I recommend you send that person a PM and do a 1:1 exchange. The Miniature Exchange works on a randomly generated list and is not meant to match specific members together.

8) FLAGGED status: Members who have less than 50 post at the time they sign up will be marked as FLAGGED. Nobody ships to a flagged participant until *AFTER* the minis that person ships have been received. If the flagged person bails we simply skip them in the list, this is also to make sure they send something before they get something.

Example:

Bob
Joe (FLAGGED)
Tom

Joe ships to Tom. Tom posts "I got minis!" and then Bob ships to Joe.

I will also mark anyone as FLAGGED if prompted to do so by any forum moderator based on previous behavior.

*NOTE:* In each of the exchanges I have participated in there has always been at least one member who didn’t receive anything. This can happen. It has, in fact, happened to me. While most folks are honest there is always a chance that things get lost in the post, that your partner spontaneously combusts or that Galahad will intercept the package in the post and eat your minis. These things can happen but I hope they don’t.

*HOW TO SIGN UP*

Please reply in this thread in the following format:

*Username – Location – Shipping*

The first should be obvious – it’s your Heresy Online username.

The second, Location, is the country in which you live. *Just the country.*

Shipping is your shipping preference. If you are willing to pay for international post then put “anywhere” in this category. If you only want to ship within your country of origin this should be the same as Location. If you want to ship within the same geographic region, such as North America for someone in the USA or Canada, or EU for someone in Germany or the UK, that works too.

My own entry looks like this:

Morfangdakka – USA – anywhere

*Please, please, PLEASE! use this format to sign up for the exchange. *
I'd recommend you post the miniatures you collect or are interested in this thread, as well. Too specific makes the gifting process a bit silly. List the games you wouldn't mind receiving minis from, as well as what you might already collect, so your gifter might have some starting point.

*TIMELINE*
Friday, 01 May – list closes
Tuesday, 05 May– folks can start shipping
Friday, 12June – all participants should have shipped their minis. You may want to ship early especially if the person you are shipping to is in college they will probably heading home for summer break around this time. 

*How do you assign santas?*
Utilizing super-secret scientific method and a crack team of genetically modified super monkeys, we assemble the Master _Hersey Online List_™ at a classified military installation two miles underneath the desert somewhere in Southern California. We pull names out of a hat. I will take things like location into account. I then post the list for all to see.
The one week delay between closing the list and the ship date allows me to make changes in the event of a mistake – such as assigning someone with USA shipping to a partner in Germany.

Some guidelines for _receiving_ the gift: 
Let your santa know it arrived! One less thing they have to worry about. IMPORTANT: Post in the thread that the package arrived, and show off what you got! Especially if it was converted or painted and post some pics. Your santa probably worked really hard on your gift plus we get to all drool all over what you got.

One last final point: While lurkers are welcome to participate, I reserve the right to use discretion in ruling people out of entry. If you have absolutely _zero_ posts and you register on the boards to try and take part in this, I probably won't let you participate. Miniatures tend to be surprisingly expensive, and I really do not want somebody to try and take advantage of this whole event to just get free stuff. 

*THANK YOU Heresy Online*

I want to thank the moderators and members of Heresy Online for having a community in which we can do this. I’m glad to see so many people excited about the miniature exchange and look forward to seeing how many folks we get to sign up on our first run. If this is successful I’ll plan on coordinating it twice per year.

If you want to participate but have a question or concern please post your concern or send me a PM and we’ll get things sorted out.

I recommend putting a link to this thread in your Heresy Online signature and encouraging folks to join us. The more people we have participating the more fun it tends to be.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Talos- UK- Locally 

Had fun with the christmas one so will sign up again.
I collect W40k Traitor Guard,Chaos space Marines and Daemons. 
My Traitor guard are mutants so any GW models that would be good as Mutants (pit slaves etc)


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Master Kashnizel - Canada- Locally (within Canada) unless you pay for shipping 

I did this last year and was not disappointed.
I collect WH40k Space Marines and have Marines to trade, but I want to start Guard or one of the fantasy armies. (Chaos, Vampire Counts, or one of the elven armies)


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

chaplin_magnus -america- locally(but willing to canada also)

i collect marines, eldar, and chaos i would like to start a guard army soon.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Death 0F Angels - California, USA - US would be preferable

I play Chaos Marines, Black templars and traitor guard.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

TattooedGreenMan - USA - USA

I am collecting Chaos Daemon (WH40K and WHFB) need screamers and seekers but will take all but pink horrors have way to many of those.

Participated after the fact with Morfangdakka (thanks Morf) loved willing to do the Christmas thing again.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Nurglingstomper - USA- North America
W40K Salamanders and I'm just starting guard.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

khorneflake, Maryland, anywhere in the USA but the west coast.

i play CSM and imperial guard.

also, what is "gimping"?


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye I'm in for this again.

*Druchii in Space - UK - Anywhere*

Collecting - Dark Elves, CSM and Imperial Guard.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Dessel Ordo - US - US

I have space marines, but am starting to build a Nurgle Chaos Daemons army

had fun with the last one, lookin forward to this one


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

*Khorne's Fist-Ireland-Europe.*

Had mixed results with the Christmas version. Got great pressies, but the person I sent to only seemed to be in it for the free models. Hasn't been back on the boards since.

Trying to break my SW addiction. And failing.


----------



## Mivarlocht (Jan 26, 2009)

Mivarlocht - USA - Anywhere

I'm a Witch Hunters player.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I guess I might want to put myself in this since I'm running it.

Morfangdakka-USA- Anywhere

Orks and Chaos deamons are the armies I collect of course anything I can loot for orks works very well.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I suppose Ill give this a shot. I am a vergine, go easy on me ... LMAO..

Chaosftw-Canada-Anywhere

Dwarfs and Space Marines!


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll jump in, it's been a bit since I've done anything community related on here.

Capt.Al'rahhem - USA - Anywhere

Interested In - Anything 40k, LotR or any Specialist Games (not into fantasy)
Currently collecting - IG (mostly Tallerns but any will do), SM (DA successor), also like Orc Freebooterz and Eldar, plus thinking about getting into LotR (always liked the Easterlings, Rohan and Dwarves)


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

I figure I can sign up.

JokerGod-USA-Anywhere.

Currently collecting Daemons for FB and Dark Eldar for 40K.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Mighty - USA - USA

Had a lot of fun with the Christmas one so thought I'd join. I am mostly interested in starting an Uthwe Seer council army. So any Eldar units would be most greatly appreciated.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Oooo yeah its back! Was wondering before when we'd get our Summer Edition! Can't believe I missed it for a month...

Concrete Hero - UK - _Preferably_ within the UK but I don't really have a problem with Europe (Consider me an emergency for US and Canada too)

Umm, can I get back to you on the request part . I'm starting Daemons so... Blood crushers? but more Nids always goes down well! Or; some wraithguard for the Spirit host That should be at the top of the list... I try not to ask for much  I'm just making it easy 

EDIT: Can I ask why this is in the Modelling and painting section? Not sure if I would have found it were it not for Morfangs sig...


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Ooooh, I've done this before on another forum :biggrin:
I'll sign-up, can't resist a bit of all round forum warmth for the summer.

*luthorharkon - UK - Europe*

I don't really mind what I get, but preferably something Nurgly.
Time to get my painting head on *cue A team theme tune* :read::wild::training:


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey Morfang how do we know who we get paired up with, and when do we get started? Feel like a kid awaiting Christmas.


----------



## Mivarlocht (Jan 26, 2009)

> TIMELINE
> Friday, 01 May – list closes
> Tuesday, 05 May– folks can start shipping
> Friday, 12June – all participants should have shipped their minis. You may want to ship early especially if the person you are shipping to is in college they will probably heading home for summer break around this time.


That should clear things up.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Yup that pretty much sums it up. I will post a master list in this thread and I will pm each of you letting you know who you are to ship too. You can look at the master list to see who is shipping to you. The list is done I'm just waiting to see if there are any last minute enteries into the event.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

im a bit late, but i think i will be able to join,

Dirty-dog- - New Zealand - Would prefer local but will ship anywhere if need be.

i play orks, so anything thats a 40k ork, or a 40k vehicle i can convert.
i also am looking to get some imperial gaurd to turn into grotz count as.


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

Oooo crap. Missed it. 
If you guys need another.. I'm in. 
If not, I'll wait.

<GutCheck - Maryland - Anywhere>


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I got suckered into helping at my daughters school so the list is getting out later than promised. Sorry about that guys but I used the turbo boosting messenger squigs to get the information out.


*SHipping list*


Mivarlocht
Master Kashnizel
Chaosftw
tattooedgreenman
mighty
Khorne Flake
Gut check
Capt. Al'Rahem
Nurgling stomper
Death of Angels
Joker God
Chaplin-magnus
dessel ordo
Morfangdakka
Khorne Fist
Dirty-dog-
Luthorharkon
concerete hero
Druchii in space

Okay here is the shipping list so contact the person below you to get their shipping address and then go wild and ship some good mini's to them. Bottom person ships to the top. 
Any problems let me know and we will work it out. Hope this is fun for everyone.:santa:

Also a big thank you to everyone for participating in this event. Also let the person know when the item has been shipped so they can start to mug their mailman every day until the package arrives.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

DAMN! i missed out

if there are any aussies that missed out as well pm me and we can do a trade!

Azwraith - AUS - Nationally
i collected Black Templars but can trade Chaos Space Marines or Cachatans... (dont know how to spell )


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Bought and will go out tomarrow.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry, I'm a bit lost. I got a pm through for my victim, so ho does the list work?


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

Darn, signed up a week to late, would've loved this and have mini's aplenty anyway.
Oh well, next time.

Beork


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

luthorharkon. Did you get a pm form Morg ?
If so then its best to check or pm that person and findd out which armies he collects. Also Pm him to get his shipping address. Then find 2 models he would like and send them to him. Nice and easy 



I really enjoy these exchanges had a bit of mixed reaction to the last one. I think I did really well with the present I sent and the person I sent to seemed to enjoy it. Only problem was the guy sending to me was trying to find the cheapest thing to send me, which is fine and I understand not everybody has spare cash but make an effort.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

who's morg?

im the one sending it to luthorharkon and he should be sending one to concrete hero.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry I meant morfangdakka, thought it was morgfangdakka  . You sure he is sending to Hero as I got a pm saying I am sending to him.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

well heres the list again:


> Mivarlocht
> Master Kashnizel
> Chaosftw
> tattooedgreenman
> ...


he says to ship to the person below you on the list, so he could have sent the pm to the wrong person. 

You might want to contact Morf for this, cause i dont want to be then one that screws up the whole process.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Ok thanks yea I will PM morf as i am not on the list  I should be as I was the first to sign up


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

lol, yea. might help.

well i hope its sorted out, but life does have its tolls for some people and it looks like it might have happend to morf this time round.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Old age seems to have struck old morfang in the head. I completely forgot to put *Talos* on the list (sorry mate) so the list has been updated. I'm sorry if this casuses any problems to anyone let me know.

Mivarlocht
Master Kashnizel
Chaosftw
tattooedgreenman
mighty
Khorne Flake
Gut check
Capt. *Al*'Rahem
Nurgling stomper
Death of Angels
Joker God
Chaplin-magnus
dessel ordo
Morfangdakka
Khorne Fist
Dirty-dog-
Luthorharkon
Talos
concerete hero
Druchii in space

Just to clear up any confusion I may have caused.
Dirty-dog- ships to Luthorharkon
Luthorharkon ships to Talos
Talos ships to concerete hero


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Maybe we should put you in a home Morfang? :biggrin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

just placed my order with GW, so it should be winging it's way to the land of the long white cloud by Monday. Enjoy, dirty-dog-


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Concrete Hero said:


> Maybe we should put you in a home Morfang? :biggrin:


I'm beginning to think that may not be a bad idea. Just give me my fungus brew and put me infront of the television.

:waaagh the old farts:.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Hehe.

I'll be making an order with GW a week on friday, keep you updated!


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Package for Nurgling stomper ordered and shiped. You should be expecting a box from GW in the next few days.


----------



## Mivarlocht (Jan 26, 2009)

Package to Master Kashnizel has been shipped via Priority Mail.

Khorne's Fist and Capt.Al'rahhem have the right idea. I think everyone should go ahead and post when the miniatures have been shipped (conversely, members should post when they've received their miniatures as well). If we can get an updated list a few days from now showing who has shipped and received thus far, I think it would help with both accountability and general knowledge.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

the package for luthorarkon is on back order.

im going to be going on holiday this friday (unepected suprise from my mother) and it was going to be sent tommorow, but then they put it on back order, so i might be able to get my neighbours to post it for me, i dont know yet though. might have to wait another 2 1/2 weeks, but i will post it as soon as i can. 

sorry for the inconveniance luthorarkon.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

According to the post office my package that I sent has been recieved but I have not heard back from my gift recepient so I don't know.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Tattoo Your package has been sent from the great guys at HeavySupport so be looking for it in 3-5 days at most! Enjoy the Screamers!

Chaosftw


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Hoping to hear from luthorarkon just so I can give you my shipping address.

Hero I got your gift and the ebay bid ends today so hopefully I can send it all at today.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Chaos can't wait.


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

Yo!
Minis shipped to "The Capt." on Monday May 11th. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks tattoo I got my package today, thanks for the guardians and the jetbike.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I got the Rok packed full of stuff and blasted off to Khornes fist today and hopefully its a safe trip across the pond.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

morfangdakka said:


> I got the Rok packed full of stuff and blasted off to Khornes fist today and hopefully its a safe trip across the pond.


Looking forward to it.k:


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Concrete Hero yours will be sent off tomorrow. Hope you enjoy.

Edit: is the address I sent to last time still right ?


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Cheers heaps concrete hero for the Ork with Waaargh Banner and Ork mek boy with burna.

i was looking at getting the waaaargh banner with another powerclaw and the mek boy was one of those things that i wanted to get, but never found a purpose for. looks like i have a motivation to find one now lol, if anything, he will probably be a mek boy with choppa/sluggga in my burna boys squads.

once again, cheers heaps.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok so I recieved my minis from the capt. I loved 'em pic is below. I also sent my gifts to Death of Angels yesterday. I think you will like it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Morf, you out did yourself! The Rok landed with a bang in record time, and so did the drop pod. I was so happy to get it I nearly threw out the box with the SW bits and Grimnar still in it. In fact you've made me feel guilty about what I sent to dirty-dog-. I may have to follow up his pressie with something else. Thanks Morf, you've made my month.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

dirty-dog- said:


> Cheers heaps concrete hero for the Ork with Waaargh Banner and Ork mek boy with burna.


You're thanking the wrong person bud


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

I got my stuff, but I cant take a pic. I love em!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Morf, you out did yourself! The Rok landed with a bang in record time, and so did the drop pod. I was so happy to get it I nearly threw out the box with the SW bits and Grimnar still in it. In fact you've made me feel guilty about what I sent to dirty-dog-. I may have to follow up his pressie with something else. Thanks Morf, you've made my month.


 
Alright it made it safely across, my postal workers are kind of idoits so I wasn't sure they were going to send it to the right spot. 

I'm really glad you liked the drop pod, I really wasn't sure if you would like it or not. Grimnar and the SW bits had been hanging out in my bits box for years for the SW army I was going to start. I figured they might actually get used in an army with you. 

Glad to hear you liked your gift and you are not required to send more to your giftee this is not a generosity contest.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Got my screamers today....YEAH!!!!! steeds for my chariot for my BlueScribes. Thanks bunches ChaosFTW below is pics of the start of my chariot.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Hero I have just sent off your Presents hope the warp rift opens safely and you receive your new followers.
Skulls for the Skull Throne.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I've painted the required symbols of blood all over my house, I will scream litanies to the Blood god until the warp rift opens successfully


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

The package I sent to The Captain I got back.. neither of us is sure why. . . 

I have RE-sent the package to Captain! Dammitall... he will have these minis!

Ummm.. I had thought we were doing 2 minis - priced at about $20 or so.. 
Is this not the case? I ask as I see some fairly generous gifts . . . .


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry for all the trouble you've had to go through and thank you for going through it to send me my goodies. I'm eagerly awaiting them.:grin:

Yeah two minies and around $20 was supposed to be minimum, which is cool cause new minies are always welcome. I went a we bit over 'cause I got a gift card in a random drawing at work, so I figured I'd pass on my luck to my fellow guard player.:victory:


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Capt.Al'rahhem said:


> Yeah two minies and around $20 was supposed to be minimum, which is cool cause new minies are always welcome. I went a we bit over 'cause I got a gift card in a random drawing at work, so I figured I'd pass on my luck to my fellow guard player.:victory:


I am very thank full for the luck that was passed on. :victory: Thanks again cap! :biggrin:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

GutCheck said:


> Ummm.. I had thought we were doing 2 minis - priced at about $20 or so..
> Is this not the case? I ask as I see some fairly generous gifts . . . .


The rules state that the 2 mini's about $20 is the minimum. If people choose to send more than that is up to them. I know most of the stuff I sent as a gift was items that had been in my bits box for years so I was glad to give them to someone that might have a use for them. I know one year I recieved two forgeworld drop pods from a guy as gift that he had no use for. 

As I have said many times this is not a generosity contest especially with the way the economy is right now. I am pleasantly surprised to see some very nice gifts given out by my fellow members.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Got the package! :victory: Thanks for the extra effort, Gutcheck. Ecellent choice my friend, they will fit nicely into my unit I'm making to fill my Stormlords with. Thanks allot!


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

@ Capt! HUZZA!!! 
Glad you like them.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

soz i havent been on lately guys, been on holiday.

but anyway, soz Concrete Hero, i must have ment to type in Khorne's Fist and maybe i got sidetracked and typed in your name not realising it lol.

But thanks heaps Khorn'e Fist, definilty loving the spanner boy and nob with waaargh banner, all i need now is a pain boy and that unit is going to be devastating in apoc games. i will probably end up putting the spanner boy on my new stompa that i brought on wednesday.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Ordered mine last week, still waiting for arrival, first time I've used this store, so hopefully won't be too much of a delay. Will update once item arrives and its on its way across the 'big water.'


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

not sure if we are applying for the new one but id be happy to sign up though i would prefer to send someone chaos or catachan models

if you are a chaos player link up with me i have some cool stuff 

i would like any sort of space marine stuff!


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello people

I thought I had posted in here but turns out it was just a dream:S (I'm being serious.. Actually dreamed about posting in here)

Got some simply fantastic Gifts from Talos! Plus mega rep for him, really can't wait to get some time to paint them and get the pics on here! (might take awhile though...)

Darth, I have your gifts and I just need to send them out, the power was down in our post office when I went this morning (Living in a town in North Wales is awesome...)


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

THis is just a reminder to get your gifts in the mail as the deadline for shipping is coming quickly.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Concrete, you are my Hero now dude, sweet gifts and many thanks. Will try and get the Nurgle boys together asap, might even add them to my June painting schedule.  
The Executioners will also be right at home. Cheers. :biggrin:


In other news my package finally arrived from Wayland, so I'll be sending Mivarlocht his stuff this afternoon. So luck permitting, should see them in four to five days. 



Edit - its on its way Mivarlocht, please let me know when it arrives.


----------



## Mivarlocht (Jan 26, 2009)

Druchii in Space said:


> its on its way Mivarlocht, please let me know when it arrives.



Alright, will do ß)


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Awesome Druchii, glad you appreciate it!

I really wasn't sure which way to go so I tried to cover both bases 

Hope you have fun with them!

_Heresy's Miniature Exchange: Another job well done_


----------



## Mivarlocht (Jan 26, 2009)

Got the package today, Druchii. Thanks a ton! If I had a camera, I'd post before and after pictures, but I don't, sadly. I'll get to painting these right away and they'll be in service to some Canoness for the Order of the Bloody Rose shortly ß)


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Ah excellent, glad you approve.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Well I just want to thank everyone that participated in this event. I hope everyone had fun and got some good stuff to add to their armies. 

Even though I didn't get anything from my person I hope everyone else did and rep+ for participating.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey morfang what did ya want? I'll gift you.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

NurglingStomper said:


> Hey morfang what did ya want? I'll gift you.


Its okay I have fun just setting this thing up and seeing what everyone gets. So I'm cool with not getting anything.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Hope your supposed gifter feels ashamed! :shok:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

ok well package for talos sent and received, im glad you like them talos, it has been a bit of a jumble, but thats all good, it turned out well


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

thanks man it was great. I got it the same day my sonic weapon blitz came from GW. So was able to make 5 new noise marines right there.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

awsome, im glad that it turned out good aswell, was a bit of a jumble, but everything is good.


----------

